# Labor Day ride pictures with the Cyclone Coasters



## old hotrod (Sep 6, 2011)

118 riders pedaled through Long Beach, Belmont Shores and along the beachfront bike path on another beautiful So Cal Sunday...great times...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627488858551/


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Dave! Lots of great bikes in those shots. Some of the usual tight gang wern't there though huh? Didn't see Marty, Lawrence, or Frank? Hope he is doing better btw. We miss you guys and will ride with you soon.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't see Larry, Marty was there...see link...and Frank is still healing after getting creamed on his Harley-he was hit while sitting at a light and it will be a while before he is riding again but we are all just thankful he is still with us...
Plus there were a bunch of us that really wanted to be riding with you guys...too fun and have to plan something in the future...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6122335599/in/set-72157627488858551


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 7, 2011)

*Cyclone pics*

You guys sure have fun on the old bikes! 

Another outstanding photo montage by David!

Thanks again!


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 8, 2011)

*Great Pics. I need To Move!*

Thanks Dave,Cool bikes but we need some close ups of the babes,lol! Do you know the guy with the blue tires? I'm interested in a pair of those and don't know the brand. Please ask him what they are when you get a chance.Thanks.

Pat


----------

